# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > SUPPLEMENTS >  New Supplement Tren Xtreme 19-Norandrosta 4,9 diene 3, 17 dione

## DirtyDog7

We have Max Muscle stores where I live and they are selling this supplement line from American Cellular Labs

http://www.americell-labs.com/pages/8/index.htm

One of their products is Tren Xtreme: 19-Norandrosta 4,9 diene 3, 17 dione


People are getting results similar to Superdrol and Phera Plex so I'm trying to figure out exactly what Tren Xtreme is before I decide to try it.

I think it's the same as this (Cut and Paste):

19-Norandrostenedione (19-Nor-4-androsten-3,17-dione) 
Target Hormone: 19Nortestosterone (nandrolone ) 
Molecular name of target hormone: 17ß-hydroxy-19-nor-4-andro-sten-3-one 
Target conversion: average (5.61 %) 
Conversion enzyme: 17-hydroxysteroid dehydrogenase (17HSD) 
DHT conversion: None 
Estrogenic effects: possibility of aromatisation of the compound as well as the target hormone. 
The first prohormone to convert to nandrolone in the body. It yields roughly 5.61% percent of nandrolone from the amount ingested, which is decent. It's a dione version meaning there is a risk of estrogen aromatisation prior to conversion, but it's only moderately androgenic and more anabolic than andro because it yields more available nandrolone than andro does testosterone . Obviously it doesn't measure up against Nor-diol, but with andro being out of the question for most people that means it's often stacked with 4-diol or 5-diol. If you are using these as the hinges of your stack, obviously your 3-beta enzymes will be stocked, meaning that if you wanted to add a low-androgen compound to your stack, 19Nor would be first choice. Obviously the risk of estrogen is minimized because the other products are diols and adding a nor for extra anabolic effects without the fear of extra androgenic side effects is always a good deal. But the only reason most companies prefer 19Nor over Nor-diol is the simple reason that Nor-diol costs three times as much to manufacture, so the economic returns are limited. Instead of being upfront about money-grubbing, they invent stuff about there being no quality Nor-diol available. AST is one company that has sunk that low. This is simply not true. Nor-diol is hard to find yes, but if you find the right brand you can expect 85-90 percent purity, and that's pretty damn good. 

What do you guys think? Is this what Tren Xtreme is and if so is it worthy of a cycle?

----------


## Milky87

You are almost right. The only difference is that this compound has a second double bond in it. This will stop it from aromatizing, but i dont know what other effects it will have

----------


## DirtyDog7

> You are almost right. The only difference is that this compound has a second double bond in it. This will stop it from aromatizing, but i dont know what other effects it will have


Thank you Milky87.

It doesn't seem like there's enough information to make a good decision.

----------


## Bryan2

This is the same product as finigenex

----------


## DirtyDog7

> This is the same product as finigenex


I don't know anything about finigenex. I'll do a search and start learning.

Thank you for the info.

----------


## DirtyDog7

> This is the same product as finigenex



Bryan2, after doing a search, only four threads came up. In one thread you said you were thinking about trying finigenex.

Did you ever try it?

Does anyone else have experience with finigenex?

----------


## Bryan2

Nope i never tried it personally but there is alot of posititve feedback however only after far exceeding recccomended dosing most have to double and triple dosing to see good effects.


Most report a lot of increased aggression and huge strength gains

the gains are also solid and slow to come but a usual 6 week cycle yeilds around 7-10 pounds of lean mass.

----------


## DirtyDog7

> Nope i never tried it personally but there is alot of posititve feedback however only after far exceeding recccomended dosing most have to double and triple dosing to see good effects.
> 
> 
> Most report a lot of increased aggression and huge strength gains
> 
> the gains are also solid and slow to come but a usual 6 week cycle yeilds around 7-10 pounds of lean mass.



So it is much safer and much more expensive?

Tren Xtreme costs around $75 a bottle and a bottle will last two weeks. So a 4 to 6 week cycle will cost $150 to $225.

----------


## Bryan2

It is safer than the methylated stuff yes and ALOT more expensive to be effective. It is a nandrolone derivative and 'can' mess with libido as they usually do 

Its a decent compound but if you want other options for slightly cheao check out max lmg or mega trn as they are not methylated either and produce good gains for cheaper.

It should be noted that the mega trn is still harsh on the liver because it utilizes a different delivery system but nothing near the methylated stuff. And it is also the closest thing to tren that is currently legal and ultimatley the strongest legal steroid available to date.

----------


## kloter1

i dont know anything about this product but honestly i would rather use real aas instead. better gains and not as harsh on your system.

----------


## meathead320

,...

----------


## Project

> i dont know anything about this product but honestly i would rather use real aas instead. better gains and not as harsh on your system.


If you don't know anything about it, it would seem difficult to recommend something over it. Logically speaking.

----------


## liftin

> i dont know anything about this product but honestly i would rather use real aas instead. better gains and not as harsh on your system.


see this board hasnt changed a bit.. parroting still at an all time high.. there are so many falsehoods on this board it is not funny at all!!!

----------


## Kale

will you newbies stop bumping old worn out threads !!!!

----------


## meathead320

> will you newbies stop bumping old worn out threads !!!!


*Sorry*, I had an accident  :0lamo: . I ran a search on Tren , then asked a question about this old PH, then realized how old the thread was and tried to delete it, but could not.

----------


## bcaasdirty

> *Sorry, I had an accident* . I ran a search on Tren, then asked a question about this old PH, then realized how old the thread was and tried to delete it, but could not.


wat happened? u pooped urself?

 :Wink/Grin:

----------


## meathead320

> wat happened? u pooped urself?


mAAAAAAAAAAAYBEE I did!!!! :AaGreen22:

----------


## montellabm

> We have Max Muscle stores where I live and they are selling this supplement line from American Cellular Labs
> 
> http://www.americell-labs.com/pages/8/index.htm
> 
> One of their products is Tren Xtreme: 19-Norandrosta 4,9 diene 3, 17 dione
> 
> 
> People are getting results similar to Superdrol and Phera Plex so I'm trying to figure out exactly what Tren Xtreme is before I decide to try it.
> 
> ...


I am new here on this site as I am always researching. For your answer as far as the Tren Xtreme goes. I first found it in Tennessee at a dingy old nutrition store. Bottome line is this. If you are like me and don't want to worry about clicking on the mouse and taking the chance of going to jail. It is a good product. I take two a day as three or more make my pre-existing gyno tender again. At two a day, it takes about four to five weeks to really kick in and does give you good stength gains. Its not like the real deal and you really have to take your nutrition seriously to get the full potential. I like it as it is a good alternative to steroids (wich I miss the ease of obtainability) and is going to work. I study constantly for new supplements or combination of supplements to take for as close to the same effects as I can get to the real thing. I do recommend getting the estro extreme as it can give you some gyno. The bottle says it won't but if your like me and get it easily, you might as well be prepared. I buy two bottles at time and take two until it is gone and have had no side effects except the gyno and liver enzymes that were slightly elevated after a cycle of it. To my discredit though. I was not taking any liver function supps. like Milk Thistle or liv.52. I do like the fact that all my gains are lean and dry and I don't lose much of the size after I'm done. Unlike a D-bol or other more heavy cycle. I take a letro and their estro with it as this also makes you more dry due to lower estrogen and gives you more of a vascular look. Take caution with anit estrogens though as they can make your joints hurt as well. So to take care of that I take lots of ***** three and Glucosimine. I hope this helps and gotta run. If you do decide to take it though. Get much as you can cuz the 19norandrosta was banned in 2008. That is the key compound in it and I don't think it will be around for much longer. Hell they just pulled Hydroxycut for christ sakes!! Piece

----------


## bd50

^^^did u just bump a 2 year old thread??

cool..

----------


## tbone81521

Yes I am currently using it and it has very little side effects for me so far and I am taking milk thistle with it although it ight not be needed with this one. I have had good pumps off it, but I do not eat meat so it is hard to get the gains from it.

----------

